# Fishing seminar for youth



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

So here is the deal guys. The MWR here at the Navy base is trying to get a fundraiser together that benifits youth. We are wanting to have some sort of pond filled with freshwater fish species. When I say pond I mean something like those blue plastic ponds that you see at bait shops about 10 or so feet wide. As far as species and size of fish go i do not care as long as the fish are big enough to bite the hook. This will hopefully promote good fishing technics for young children and hopefully interest them in something that we all enjoy so much. 
So here is what I am needing right now. 
1)some sort of "pond" that is small enough to be portable yet large enought o hold fish
2)a connection to someone with a fishery, hatchery, or fwc. Someone that can help me out with the fish.

Either respond on here or call me at 770 864 3312.

Thanks so much for the time and interest.


----------

